# Dependent Child Clarification



## Firefly (Jun 24, 2018)

We have a dependent child turning 18 but is filling out forms to extend to 19 as still in high school. His annual income is/will be under limit of $17940 but as all his monies earned are in summer months he is way above the monthly cap of 1420.  Are we really going to be penalized $1 for every $2 he earns for college during these months (Still 18)?


----------



## Falcon (Jun 24, 2018)

Might help  if  you'd  fill  out a  profile.


----------



## jujube (Jun 24, 2018)

Firefly said:


> We have a dependent child turning 18 but is filling out forms to extend to 19 as still in high school. His annual income is/will be under limit of $17940 but as all his monies earned are in summer months he is way above the monthly cap of 1420.  Are we really going to be penalized $1 for every $2 he earns for college during these months (Still 18)?


Disclaimer:  *I'm no tax expert *but I THINK the $1420 a month is just an clarification of the $17,940 per year.  In other words, I THINK they don't care in what month(s) you earned it, just how much you earned in a calendar year.  



Falcon said:


> Might help  if  you'd  fill  out a  profile.



I'm trying to figure out why I'd need to look at his profile in order to answer a tax question......


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 24, 2018)

Call IRS (800) 829-1040 to get the correct answer.

(You don't need to fill out a profile to dial a phone number.)


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2018)

I don't think you're being "penalized" but rather, required to contribute.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 27, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Call IRS (800) 829-1040 to get the correct answer.
> 
> (You don't need to fill out a profile to dial a phone number.)



I agree.  This is the only way to be sure you are getting the right answer.


----------

